# How lazy is your dog?



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

My little girl crawled up in my lap about 5 minutes ago and is passed out cold. She had a long week and a half on the boat and at the ranch spraying brush.

How lazy is your pup?

Clint


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm sure that mine is a democrat....he don't do nothin!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

my wife's dog. :biggrin:


----------



## gspmike (Sep 14, 2005)

Got to love her!!!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Mine's on her toes and on guard for me almost all the time....:biggrin:


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

How lazy is your pup?

Very!!!!


----------



## just plain bill (Jul 8, 2009)

she aint lazy...just pooped!
great pics!


----------



## Feathershredder (Nov 29, 2009)

*LAZY*

Watching me work from home.


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

*Lazy Dogs*

Miss these 2 every day.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

A little bit... he ate the drink holders out of the folding chair to make sure I wouldn't sit in it anymore.


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

Gabbie is pretty darn lazy...won't even get up to give Wesley a hug.


----------



## redfishking11 (Oct 15, 2008)

Very lazy. Sorry the the terrible pic.


----------



## Lebber32 (Aug 8, 2010)

The good life

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

ike


----------



## cklimpt (Jan 4, 2010)

My girls at the family's beach house in Surfside. It was a rough day chasing gulls.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk...doing what I do.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Very good pictures.


----------



## SeaTex (Aug 27, 2009)

My GSP is 16 y.o. and Retired!! He earned the right to be lazy!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

What a bunch of freeloaders. Gotta luv 'em.


----------



## specks&ducks (Nov 9, 2010)

Love those pups!


----------



## tomtom83 (Oct 1, 2007)

Steve loves the couch. He's on FB if you want to add him. http://www.facebook.com/steve.atkins.90


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Both of them.


----------



## cklimpt (Jan 4, 2010)

I have to share this one as well. Our Molli can sleep in any position. Hey where did her head go??









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk...doing what I do.


----------



## chapman53559 (Jun 19, 2009)

Doing what they do best.


----------



## Tarr Balls (Feb 10, 2010)

A full tummy

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

osoobsessed said:


> my wife's dog. :biggrin:


"Hey dad, while you are up can you grab the remote for me?"


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

One of them.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Have a Blue Heeler that is a little over a year old, that doesn't like to go outside when it's hot she'd rather stay in the AC. Except if it's to go fishing she loves the water and boat riding. Will post pics later.


----------



## tomball terror (May 24, 2005)

*Bo Bo Cephus*

Tired boy


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

I have two great danes. They both stand about 3' at the shoulder and won't go out in the yard if it is raining or the grass is over thier feet...Pffffft!


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

I had to put a mirror in front of her nose to make sure she was still breathing. LOL


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Mikey doin' what he does best...


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

ok, it's a dog in a cat suit:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

txgoddess said:


> Mikey doin' what he does best...


You would have a FOO FOO dog, LMAO! j/k:rotfl:


----------



## Operationduckhunt (Aug 23, 2011)

This about sums it up.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

poco jim said:


> You would have a FOO FOO dog, LMAO! j/k:rotfl:


He ain't FOO FOO! He's sophisticated.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

Operationduckhunt said:


> View attachment 491066
> This about sums it up.


 so tired didnt even pick up his clothes,lol


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

We picked this girl up Sunday. So far she's a sleeping, eating, peeing and pooping machine!!


----------



## Justin_Smithey (Aug 26, 2011)

Heres a few more!


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

willydavenport said:


> We picked this girl up Sunday. So far she's a sleeping, eating, peeing and pooping machine!!


What a cutie! She looks like our Gabbie girl (few pics above) when she was a pup.


----------



## texaspyro21 (Feb 25, 2012)




----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Here we go...
Bella the english bulldog





















Dottie jo the boston terrier







Kiska louise the chesador





















Dogs make life even greater

-mac-


----------



## Hydrocat (Jun 30, 2004)

Our Pebbies on her favorite blanket and spot on the couch


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

we ,love our babies dont we


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Just nine weeks old but already has the makings of a couch potato.


----------



## tx.fishead (Jun 4, 2005)

Our two, planing some kind of mayham.


----------



## gvmtcheez (Dec 14, 2011)

Our babies


----------



## Drifting Dry (May 23, 2012)

The 2 girls after a long day of digging holes in the backyard.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Hard day at home.


----------



## pmgoffjr (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

Too lazy to even get up to drink his Coke......

:biggrin:


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Spoiled rotten


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

To the wife- "Put that dam camera down and let me get back to restin woman"!


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

My brat...


----------



## kevina1 (Apr 29, 2010)

2 Lazy Spoiled Dogs


----------



## bobo33 (Aug 22, 2011)

Watch for those fleas and ticks this year guy's. I never thought I would have a problem until yesterday.


----------



## midnight5 (Apr 26, 2012)

And watch for the mosquitoes to since they can give your dog heart worms. We did not have a cold enough winter to kill most of the insects.



Russ


----------



## psnider22 (Jul 2, 2010)

This one has been lazy since day 1!


----------



## tomtom83 (Oct 1, 2007)

A couple more. http://www.facebook.com/steve.atkins.90


----------



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

This is CB,, if there is a fire she is next to it..


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

bobo33 said:


> Watch for those fleas and ticks this year guy's. I never thought I would have a problem until yesterday.


yea< I just found a tick on my girl. Any remedies for inside the house on fleas and ticks ??

Clint


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

There are some lazy people in most of those photos, too. Great pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

My little girl resting.


----------



## Dgeddings (Sep 16, 2010)

This one isn't photoshopped btw, she was laying near my old 90 gallon reef tank, the actinic lighting on it + the camera flash caused her eyes to appear like they were glowing lol










Callie (the kelpie) using Sapphie (she was stolen by a friend of mines 4 year old daughter, they fell for each other and couldn't be apart lol)










She jumped on me during a storm while I was sleeping so I returned the favor, iphone camera flash in a pitch black room


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Just once I wish I could get so comfortable like some of these ole boys and girls!!!!


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

In his old age.... Bubba got so lazy that he had the neighbor dog bury his chew bones for him.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I told Stacy next time around, I wanna be her dog. This husband stuff is way over rated. 

Lexi and Joey


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

Mont said:


> I told Stacy next time around, I wanna be her dog. This husband stuff is way over rated.
> 
> Lexi and Joey


haha I couldn't agree more Mont, even being a boyfriend is overrated. lol


----------



## bluis (Feb 1, 2005)

Sorry bout the last post. Here is my lazy dawg.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

Willie and Bella. Willie went to the bridge suddenly yesterday at only 8. We are very sad, but he only suffered 1 day.


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

POC Fishin' Gal said:


> Willie and Bella. Willie went to the bridge suddenly yesterday at only 8. We are very sad, but he only suffered 1 day.


Sorry to hear that. It's always sad when we lose a family member. 

Clint


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

I have an Aussie (blue) and they dont do lazy...


----------



## jason_mfp1 (Feb 3, 2008)




----------



## Tom Stewart (May 19, 2005)

useless


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*Our dogs*

:biggrin:

Useless #1

Momma and son


----------



## mike (Jun 6, 2011)

Jeff SATX said:


>


Party got the best of him...


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

tomtom83 said:


> Steve loves the couch. He's on FB if you want to add him. http://www.facebook.com/steve.atkins.90


sent him a friend request... I have a friend suggestion for him. HAHA.


----------



## bonehead (Jan 25, 2009)

Here is our 150 lb lap dog 







Or 3 leg guard dog with my 4 month old







My lacy 







And my newest hound . He is a rescue . Bloodhound 







My mastiffs are lazy until its time go in guard dog mode . No one can get close to our baby girl with out us letting the dogs know its okay .


----------



## champjj (Oct 22, 2006)

*Here's A Lazy Dog ...*

Joy's life of leisure ...


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

POC Fishin' Gal said:


> Willie and Bella. Willie went to the bridge suddenly yesterday at only 8. We are very sad, but he only suffered 1 day.


Vry sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## JeepnTX (Aug 8, 2006)

Hard weekend at the lease :









What she does best (when not stalking squirrels):









Its bad when I work nights. She sleeps all night when my wife does, then turns around and sleeps all day when I get home.


----------

